# Any tax benefits to employer to pay health insurance rather than give a pay rise?



## avonmore (19 Jul 2010)

(Apologies if this post might be better in a section on work / employment).

I do not currently have any non pay benefits with my employer - so no health insurance, pension top up etc etc. I work in a small solicitors practice and unfortunately this is pretty normal. However I am reasonably well paid and there are discussions afoot about partnership etc which make me optimisitc for my future with them. 

I got a significant jump in salary last year - I had been quite badly paid until that point - so have a feeling that a pay increase is not a runner this year or if it is it will be very small and it may even be unwise for me to go after one too aggressively anyway.

However, I was thinking at review time of instead asking my employers to consider paying health insurance for me and for my young daughter (about to turn one so about to start costing me on my insurance). The two together would come in around €1400 I think.

I have been doing some digging and can't find information on this, but is it in any way tax efficient for an employer to do this, over a straight salary pay increase? It just might help me sell it to them. 

thanks in advance


----------



## elcato (19 Jul 2010)

Whatever about benifits to the employer be aware that you will be liable for BIK tax on this so it will cost you up to near half the amount (€700) over the year.


----------

